# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Radix AntiRootkit

## HATTIFNATTOR

Утилита предназначенная для поиска и удаления скрытых ресурсов. Заявлено детектирование и удаление скрытых процессов, драйверов, потоков NTFS, удаление залоченных и "неудаляемых" файлов.

 *Домашняя страница*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

